# 7mo and not fully up



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

When? They've been somewhat up before, not very strong though.

Lately they only come up in the morning when he is playing or chewing on something on the ground.

I've taped here and there using the strips...and maybe I didn't do them too well, but they always come off, even with glue. Our other dog licks his ears and removes them for him.


We have to put the strips really deep into his ears because of where the folds are at.

Should I just not care and let it be, or should I still attempt to get his ears up? 

I'd really like them to be up...he is going to be at least 100lbs, and has such big ears, I think he will look amazing.

:help:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo turns 8 months on the 13th of this month, and his ears are just now standing on their own. His right ear stand 100% of the time and his left ear stands and then the tip flops sometimes. I used the strips and also had problems with them staying on. Even with glue.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

I think I am going to try some 3M tape and hair roller foam and see if this helps.

Otherwise some medical glue and playing cards.

Deebo has such big ears and the creases are so low, the breathe strips are just not secure enough...and with the nail glue I ues, they just come off like I mentioned before.

*sigh*

Deebo actually turns 7 months next week, but close enough.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Going through the same thing with my girl....she is almost 27 weeks and one ear has just started to come up and usually only in the mornings too


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would use tear mender glue before I'd use tape,,we taped my aussies at one point, and she had an allergic reaction to the tape,,what a mess!! Glue worked better


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

I think I've located some Tear mender at JoAnns Fabric. I went to 3 places last night and no 3M 2" tape or tear mender.

So hopefully tonight. Should I just do the playing cards, or something else in there?


----------



## czech gsd (Feb 26, 2010)

also give lots of stuff to chew on.that seems to help.with my previous pup we taped an insert into ear and within 1 week ear was standing never to go down again.good luck


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

KG K9 said:


> I think I've located some Tear mender at JoAnns Fabric. I went to 3 places last night and no 3M 2" tape or tear mender.
> 
> So hopefully tonight. Should I just do the playing cards, or something else in there?


We used medical tape,readily available at any CVS or Walmart with no glue and hair roller inserts. Had to redo it every other day. We've been alternately taping and breathe right stripping for over 3 months with no ear infections or irritations.


----------



## czech gsd (Feb 26, 2010)

by the way I used goody hair roller and medical tape.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

I kinda like the idea of the tape and rollers because it doesn't seem as harsh, but closing in on 7 months, I understand I may have to try something more drastic like the glue/playing card.

I give Deebo stuff to chew on all the time...lots of meaty bones, chews..kong stuffed with peanut butter and other goodies.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

KG K9 said:


> I kinda like the idea of the tape and rollers because it doesn't seem as harsh, but closing in on 7 months, I understand I may have to try something more drastic like the glue/playing card.
> 
> I give Deebo stuff to chew on all the time...lots of meaty bones, chews..kong stuffed with peanut butter and other goodies.


I get the feeling it's a genetic trait and all the yogurt,bones and other helpful hints are suspect. Not saying taping doesn't help because there seems to be tons of support that it does but it hasn't in my case and I won't stop til he's a year old. He's got jaws like,well, JAWS and has had bones,yogurt,massages,taping and every other thing imaginable since he arrived at 8 weeks.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Tear Mender and cards.

Just FINALLY got Tear Mender after driving around all over.

I couldn't get it to stick. The stuff I got is real runny and white, but hardens to a latex kinda, as I figured. But no luck.

I had to use the nail glue and they finally stuck.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I have seen people use the hair rollers and the cards and both work. I also know a guy that used the molds and they worked also. My point is, you can use what ever you want just make sure you do it correctly so you don't mess your pups ears up. Good Luck. 
Dog Ear Supports - DogSport Gear
These are the molds I was talking about.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

Lizzie's ears have stood up since we got her very young at 7 weeks old. I haven't had a GSD before so I didn't know this could be a problem. Do some just stand and some don't?


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

dianefbarfield said:


> Lizzie's ears have stood up since we got her very young at 7 weeks old. I haven't had a GSD before so I didn't know this could be a problem. Do some just stand and some don't?


Breeders say 99% stand and that most would stand without intervention but waiting could make you a 1 percenter.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Not to sound rude, but why would you use glue or tape to put up a dog's ears?Why not let them go up on their own?

And do people really crop GSD ears?


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Not to sound rude, but why would you use glue or tape to put up a dog's ears?Why not let them go up on their own?
> 
> And do people really crop GSD ears?


No people do not crop shepherd's ears at least i hope not! lol. Some do glue or tape to help the ears stay up. I was advise this when Josie was little if i had a problem with her ears staying up. But they popped up on their own, sometimes those ears need alittle help.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Tear Mender glue is harmless, you need to glue the two ears together like a Tipee, glue the outside edge of each ear on the side that face each other and bring them together high and hold and press for 1 minute and it will hold. You really need help, some one to hold the dogs still by offering a snack and the other glueing and holding.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Couldn't get the tear mender to work, no matter how long we tried. It's way too soft IMO and can tear easily...esp. with our other dog trying to free his ears.

I eventually got the cards to stick with nail glue like I stated, but the next morning one was out (ear was up) and I took the other out. By end of day both ears were down. So I went to get 3M tape and grabbed some foam from work.

Now his ears are taped and look good. I'm going to leave them taped for at least a week...checking a few times a day to make sure he is ok. He looks sooo good with his ears up.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

KG K9 said:


> Couldn't get the tear mender to work, no matter how long we tried. It's way too soft IMO and can tear easily...esp. with our other dog trying to free his ears.
> 
> I eventually got the cards to stick with nail glue like I stated, but the next morning one was out (ear was up) and I took the other out. By end of day both ears were down. So I went to get 3M tape and grabbed some foam from work.
> 
> Now his ears are taped and look good. I'm going to leave them taped for at least a week...checking a few times a day to make sure he is ok. He looks sooo good with his ears up.


Persistence is key,I've been redoing his left ear every 1-5 days for 14 weeks now-no change


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Other dog took the tape off. Might have to keep them separated when I am not home. Will retape tonight!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GOOD LUCK! I think if you can be persistant with this for the next few months, you'll get them to stand.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I rather let them stand up on their own.
Whats the rush to get them to stand up?


----------

